# Iver Johnson 1907 advertisement



## 100bikes (Jan 2, 2022)

1907 Iver Johnson original advertisement from McClure's magazine

This is professionally mounted in a copper and glass mount.

9x6”

$8.00 domestic shipping.


----------



## dasberger (Jan 2, 2022)

$20


----------



## 100bikes (Jan 2, 2022)

Sorry, ND


----------



## dasberger (Jan 2, 2022)

$30


----------



## 100bikes (Jan 3, 2022)

Again, sorry -ND.


----------



## dasberger (Jan 3, 2022)

$35


----------



## 100bikes (Jan 3, 2022)

ND. Getting warm.


----------

